# Scraping longtube headers



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

One of my friends told me that if I get longtube headers for my 06 I may have a problem with them scraping on speed bumps. I was wondering if this was and issue with any of you guys and gals. I have seen it happen with other cars, but I don't want it to happen with mine.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have sold tons of the SLP headers and never had them scrape on a GTO, I've seen the other brands installed as well without issues. It was a huge problem on F-bodys but not on GTO's!:cheers


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks for the replies. I know it is a different car, but my friends old Chevelle Malibu wagon used to hit speed bumps left and right and it sounded horrible so i wanted to avoid that.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Not gonna happen on this car.... :cheers


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

:agree 

Haven't scraped our SLP's on anything.... 

Andrew


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

have you ever seen the stock gto exhuast from behind as you drive? you would think they scrub but they dont. well i have a magnaflow and it may sit lower than stock. just have to wacth out for the wrong drive way:willy:


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I have SSW LTs and no scrapage :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SLPs not scraping


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Never heard of anyone with these cars having a problem with scraping, I know I don't


----------

